# GH dosage



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi all not posted on here b4 but have been visiting the site for a while. I am due to start a new course of GH next wk, ran 2 courses of it last year but not for long enough IMO, done a 2month and a 3 month course, was taking 4iu morning and night on mon wed fri. I have got 560 iu of ansamone (can get more if needed) at the dosage i used b4 this would last me almost 6 months wich is how long i want to run it for. I want to use this for bulking so was wandering what u think should i stick to the same dosage or up the dose and frequancy (run it ed or eod ) I also plan to cycle this with slin and igf, 4wks slin 4 wks igf, and of corse will be runing ass with this. Hope you understand what i am asking not the best at puting things into words lol.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i would just shoot the 8iu in 1 shot this time maybe post work out then followed by a shake see how that gets on for a change


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

yes was thinking bout taking in 1 shot, another way i was thinking was as pscarb explains in his sticky and doing a shot every 3rd day of maybe 10-12 iu probably go for 12 as ansamone comes in 4 iu vials


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do 2iu every morning.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

how long have you been on for and what r u hoping to achive by this hackskii as this is quite a low dose IMO


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

eurgar said:


> how long have you been on for and what r u hoping to achive by this hackskii as this is quite a low dose IMO


Might sound low but I get CTS pretty bad on GH and it can make me very stiff.

4iu's a day would make me feel very old and stiff.....lol

Not sure what to expect, just I am on a cycle right now and GH is a good addition.

Generally speaking, I use it first thing in the morning to curb cortisol, I find it hard to eat in the morning.

That and connective tissue repair, which it seems to be working nicely.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

That fair enough luckly i never suffered any sides last time i used part from a bit of pins and needles in my hands


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

eurgar said:


> That fair enough luckly i never suffered any sides last time i used part from a bit of pins and needles in my hands


That is a side....lol

I had it so bad once I could not open a bottle of orange juice.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have tried many ways of using GH and in the off season for mass i prefer EOD shots


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have tried many ways of using GH and in the off season for mass i prefer EOD shots


I agree.

Hack is very gay and 2iu will do nothing for most people, :tt2:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nytol said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hack is very gay and 2iu will do nothing for most people, :tt2:


Well, it was only twice and I didnt enjoy it.......lol

I am older so I dont need to do alot.

That, and the sides get so bad I have to do 20 warmup sets before I can lift.

And my last excuse is I cant afford big doses............


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have tried many ways of using GH and in the off season for mass i prefer EOD shots


hi paul i have read your sticky where you say about injecting gh and slin together pw. How does this effect timing of carb intake, would the slin take more time to peak and therefore need to change from what i usally would do which is a carb drink pw then a high carb meal bout 1-1.5 hours later


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

hackskii said:


> That is a side....lol
> 
> I had it so bad once I could not open a bottle of orange juice.


i know its a side lol but i never got it that bad tend to get it a bit anyway if ive been lying on my side with preasure on my arms. especialy if i fall assleap on the couch lol


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i tried using growth in the late 90s as i could afford ,3 month cycles 6 iu to 8 iu a day ,back then lillys hematrope and a norda one dont recall which now(showing my age ) i was always left thinking well is this the wonder drug every one makes it out to be,dont get me wrong i certainly got leaner but not much else.

for the last 2 years ive had a good medical source for 32 iu bottles gh ,i first tried 4 iu a day and noticed a difference in a very short space of time and i use 8 iu a day now and over the time it does change your look,the point im making is there is growth and then theres growth.

i think a good quality growth used constantly does the trick and its just a question of avalability and ££££,

ive used several types of chinease growths 8iu plus a day ,it works dont get me wrong ,but 4 iu of renor or lilly hematrope felt better results ,im only sharing my experiance not slating chinease growth guys.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hack is very gay and 2iu will do nothing for most people, :tt2:


Agree, its his limp wrist he doesnt want to stiff when using a real mans dose of GH, not bothered about any other joints, just that old wrist of his


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

eugar stick to what your doing mate and what paul advises ,ive found mixing gh and slin does not change the working time of slin better safe than sorry,if it aint broken dont fix it bud.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

adrian said:


> i tried using growth in the late 90s as i could afford ,3 month cycles 6 iu to 8 iu a day ,back then lillys hematrope and a norda one dont recall which now(showing my age ) i was always left thinking well is this the wonder drug every one makes it out to be,dont get me wrong i certainly got leaner but not much else.
> 
> for the last 2 years ive had a good medical source for 32 iu bottles gh ,i first tried 4 iu a day and noticed a difference in a very short space of time and i use 8 iu a day now and over the time it does change your look,the point im making is there is growth and then theres growth.
> 
> ...


agree with you there i think you have to just weigh up how much you can afford to use and the availabilaty at a time but dont think i would run it for any less than 5-6 months dont think anyone on here would use anything other than pharma gh if we could get hold of it and afford it


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

adrian said:


> eugar stick to what your doing mate and what paul advises ,ive found mixing gh and slin does not change the working time of slin better safe than sorry,if it aint broken dont fix it bud.


think i will do just that have been reading what paul says on this forum and otheres for a while now and he does give some good advice imo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only time the absorbtion time changes for slin is if you inject it IM and not Sub-q which is how the Slin/GH mix is administered.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the only time the absorbtion time changes for slin is if you inject it IM and not Sub-q which is how the Slin/GH mix is administered.


ok thanx for that that was what i thought but just double checking


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

adrian said:


> i tried using growth in the late 90s as i could afford ,3 month cycles 6 iu to 8 iu a day ,back then lillys hematrope and a norda one dont recall which now(showing my age ) i was always left thinking well is this the wonder drug every one makes it out to be,dont get me wrong i certainly got leaner but not much else.
> 
> for the last 2 years ive had a good medical source for 32 iu bottles gh ,i first tried 4 iu a day and noticed a difference in a very short space of time and i use 8 iu a day now and over the time it does change your look,the point im making is there is growth and then theres growth.
> 
> ...


Love this new multiquote deal.....yah.

I totally agree Eli Lilly humatrope was the best GH I ever used, but also by far the most expensive.

I only wish I could get that as cheap as the other ones.

It also used another solvent to mix and it mixed instant, no foam, no lumps, instant.



Lost Soul said:


> Agree, its his limp wrist he doesnt want to stiff when using a real mans dose of GH, not bothered about any other joints, just that old wrist of his


lol, my wrists need to be in tact, the little woman is in menopause and twice a year is unacceptable (birthday and another holliday).....lol

Without my wrists I would be nothing........ :innocent:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

personally prefer eod shots and have found 10iu eod or 3 times a week shot either morning, post training or evening works very well, have found combined with 100mcg IGF shot with it also works extremely good and give a few good pounds of muscle gain and good body fat loss


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi hackskii ,yes the renor is pre mixed 32 iu hematrope and the lilly is 32 iu ,which you have to mix as you say no foam and clear as crystal.


----------

